# hOW DOES ONE SET UP XM FOR A CONDO IN FLORIDA



## bobmcl (May 2, 2002)

Question - Will XM Radio work in a Florida Condo? Do I need to put up an external antenna for great reception?

Any help will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I don't see why you couldn’t get XM, you may have to do some antenna tweaking or if worse comes to worse place the antenna outside, like mine is, but you should get the signal be it from the satellites or terrestrial repeaters.


----------

